# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Τεχνητές φωλιές

## paris team cae

Ειμαι στα σκαρια της κατασκευης τεχνιτων φωλιων για την διαμονη φτερωτων φιλων. Σκεφτομαι να φτιαξω 5-6 φωλιες και θα ηθελα να μου πειτε διαστασεις περιπου για να μπορεσω να προσφερω ενα μικρο ζεστο σπιτακι τωρα που ερχεται ο χειμωνας. Τα σπιτακια θα μπουνε στην ταρατσα. Γατες και γενικα κινδυνους δεν υπαρχουν.
Θα ηθελα να εγκατασταθουν γενικα πουλακια μικρου μεγεθους σπινοι-σπουργιτια κτλ και οχι περιστερια. Καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι η τρυπα πρεπει να ειναι συγκεκριμενης διαστασης για να μην μπουν περιστερια.
Γενικα επειδη ξεκιναω απο το 0 οποιαδηποτε γνωμη και παρατηρηση θα ηταν τελεια για να αρχισω να κατασκευαζω.  :Anim 19:

----------


## Gull

οι καλυτερες ειναι οι ξυλινες παπαγαλοφωλιες κουτια.και πρεπει να τοποθετηθουν ορθιες και οχι στο πλαι οπως τη κρεμαμε στο κλουβι.για να τη χρησιμοποιησει καποιο πουλι για χειμερινο καταφυγιο παντως λιγο δυσκολο,αν εισαι πολυ τυχερος μπορει να μπει κανα σπουργιτι...στις φωλιες αυτες μπαινουν τα πουλια αυτα για να γεννησουν την ανοιξη.και τοποθετουνται σε δεντρα και οχι σε ταρατσες...

----------


## paris team cae

Δυστυχως η τσιμεντουπολη δεν μας δινει συχνα την παρουσια δεντρων και πιστευω οτι και στην ταρατσα θα ερθουν. Καθε φορα που αλλαζω τροφη στα πουλια μου αυτα που μενουν για να μην τα πεταξω στα σκουπιδια τα ριχνω στην ταρατσα και μαζευοντε πολλα πουλια για να τσιμπολογησουν. Επεισης και ψωμι μπαγιατικο το τριβω και το τρωνε και αυτα. Λεω για αρχη να φτιαξω σπιτακια διαστασεων 30χ30χ30 και αν ειναι μικρα μετα φτιαχνω αλλα. Τι μεγεθος τρυπα πρεπει να κανω? 3 εκατοστα ειναι οκ? Ολες οι φωλιες θα εχουν ανοιγομενη οροφη για να τις καθαριζω και θα φτιαχτουνε με ξυλο κοντρα πλακε θαλασσης 1cm. Θα διακοσμηστει εξωτερικα με μπαμπου στην οροφη και θα ειναι στεγανες για να μην υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να μπει νερο μεσα το χειμωνα. Ποσο ψηλα θα πρεπει να γινει η τρυπα στην φωλια? Θα πρεπει να μπει απο μεσα πατηθρα σωστα?

----------


## jk21

Wood Nest Box For Finches is 5"" Deep, 5"" Wide, and 7"" High from the top of the box to the base. Hole is 1 1/2"" across"" Nesting Box for Finches hangs inside the cage *( 1 ιντσα ειναι 2.54 cm )
*Δες και 2 κατασκευες με οδηγιες
https://catalog.extension.oregonstat...pdf/ec1556.pdf
http://www.ehow.com/how_6530068_buil...e-finches.html

----------


## Diamante de Gould

Παρη καλησπερα.
Συγκεκριμενες διαστασεις εχουν οι εισοδοι των τεχνητων φωλιων για να προσελκυουν διαφορετικα ειδη πουλιων.
Για 1 εκατοστο διαφορά στην διαμετρο σκεψου, μπορεις να απαγορευσεις στον Κλειδωνα και στον Καλογερο να την χρησιμοποιησουν και η φωλία να είναι προσβάσιμη μόνο σε Γαλαζοπαπαδίτσες.
Αυξάνοντας τα μεγέθη αλλα και την περιοχή τοποθέτησης, μπορεις να προσελκυσεις ευκολα απο Κουκουβαγιες, Χουχουριστες και Τσαλαπετεινους, μεχρι την σπανια Χαλκοκουρουνα.
Αν δεν είσαι κοντα σε παρκο με παπαδιτσες και δεν θελεις να προσελκυσεις μονο σπουργιτια, τοτε το καλυτερο ειναι οι φωλιες για σταχταρες οι οποιες φωλιαζουν ακομα και στο κεντρο των Αθηνων.

----------


## Gull



----------


## Diamante de Gould

Γιαννη τρομερες οι φωτογραφιες σου!
Για να εχεις φωτογραφισει τον Γκιώνη την νύχτα να είναι στην φωλια σημαίνει πως δεν την χρησιμοποίησε απλα για καταφυγιο αλλα και για να αναπαραχθει.
Αν μπορεις πες μας τις διαστάσεις την φωλιας του Γκιωνη και σε τι ύψος την τοποθέτησες.
Οταν βρω χρόνο θα ανεβασω καμια φωτογραφια και απο δικιες μου παλαιοτερες.
Μου θυμησες τωρα και ενα βιντεακι που εχει φτιαξει ο αδερφος μου για εναν Γκιωνη που περιθαλψε.
Θα το ανεβασω ομως σε ξεχωριστο θεμα για να μην βγουμε τελειως εκτος θεματος.

----------


## Gull

τη φωλια δε τη χρησιμοποιησανε τελικα για αναπαραγωγη αλλα την  επιθεωρουσαν για 2 βδομαδες μεχρι να αποφασισουν οτι τελικα δε τους  κανει.ειναι λιγο μεγαλυτερη απο κοκατιλοφωλια,διαστασεις ακριβως δε  ξερω.η φωλια αρχικα ηταν για superb starlings.ειναι γυρω στα 5 με 6  μετρα υψος και ειναι στο ιδιο δεντρο με το κουτι των καλογερων,η μια  απεναντι απο την αλλη σε αποσταση περιπου 5 μετρα.το πρωτο χρονο δε  μπηκε τιποτα,τα πουλια μπηκαν τη δευτερη χρονια.

----------

